# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  RBC, Hematocrit, RDW all high

## OnTheSauce

my RBC and RDW has been high ever since i used eq last fall. never again. Just recently on last 2 blood tests has my hematocrit creeped out of range.

RBC 6.49 ------ 4.14-5.8
Hematocrit 52% ------ 37.5-51%
RDW 15.7 ------12.3-15.4%
Hemoglobin 16.7-----12.6-17.7
MCV 80-------79-97
MCH 25.7------26.6-33

for the mcv and mch to be low, but hemoglobin good and rbc high, i think my body has an issue absorbing iron. I eat a ton of red meat. I know anemia runs in the family, but thats normally for females.

HDL 37 ----- >39 a tad on the low side, but nothing to worry about
LDL 107 ------ 0-99 although a tad high, it has dropped down in half from 6 weeks ago (was on tren )

----------


## OnTheSauce

updated

----------


## austinite

Anemia would indicate a low RBC . What you're indicating is polycythemia. The opposite. You need to lose some of those reds..

----------


## OnTheSauce

They won't let me donate for a year since I went to Mexico  :Frown: 

I thought low mch and mcv means smaller red blood cells and paler cells. Even though I have a lot. My red blood cell count is high, but not much hemoglobin per cell. No?

----------


## austinite

You can ask a doctor for a therapeutic phlebotomy, they can write a script for that. Or get on youtube and google self letting videos and drain yourself. 

True, MCV and MCH being low indicate iron anemia and smaller red cells than usual. But yours are in range, you're not deficient there. 25 MCH I don't think warrants action. Your blood is just thick with RBC's.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Blehhhhh. Idk if I could myself

----------


## austinite

> Blehhhhh. Idk if I could myself


You just have to locate your gonads. 

jk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Java Man

If you self drain, what do you do with the blood? Pour it in the toilet or ? I would puke.

----------


## austinite

> If you self drain, what do you do with the blood? Pour it in the toilet or ? I would puke.


I just give it to my dog in a bowl. 

jk. Please don't do that. I dump it in the toilet.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Idk if I can man up for this!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

How would they know you went to Mexico unless you tell them?

I know that sounds irresponsible but they're just being over precautious about malaria.

It gets screened for anyway so unless you've been in the jungle and got a stupid amount of mosquito bites I don't have a problem omitting some of my travels.

Edit - they ask if you've taken any injections not prescribed by a doc or if you've taken testosterone or other steroids so you obviously omit some stuff any way right?

----------


## austinite

> How would they know you went to Mexico unless you tell them?
> 
> I know that sounds irresponsible but they're just being over precautious about malaria.
> 
> It gets screened for anyway so unless you've been in the jungle and got a stupid amount of mosquito bites I don't have a problem omitting some of my travels.
> 
> Edit - they ask if you've taken any injections not prescribed by a doc or if you've taken testosterone or other steroids so you obviously omit some stuff any way right?


Yeah, honestly, the broad that asks the questions where I go, goes through them SO fast, I can barely keep up. No, No, No, No, No... is what I say.

----------


## Java Man

> I just give it to my dog in a bowl. 
> 
> jk. Please don't do that. I dump it in the toilet.


Lol. I'd pass out and bleed to death. I like pain but this is different. watching my own blood drain into a cup would make me pass out.

----------


## Java Man

On second thought, death makes people pass out too. Hmmmmm... Death , or drain some blood, death, drain some blood... Decision doesn't seem so hard now.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> How would they know you went to Mexico unless you tell them?
> 
> I know that sounds irresponsible but they're just being over precautious about malaria.
> 
> It gets screened for anyway so unless you've been in the jungle and got a stupid amount of mosquito bites I don't have a problem omitting some of my travels.
> 
> Edit - they ask if you've taken any injections not prescribed by a doc or if you've taken testosterone or other steroids so you obviously omit some stuff any way right?


Because my wife told them we just got back from a cruise so they looked up Cozumel and said I couldn't for a year.

----------

